# Raijintek Aidos



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 3, 2013)

Raijintek's Aidos is one of a trio of CPU coolers the company recently released. Do not let its small size fool you: This pint-sized tower cooler packs a punch. Featuring four 6 mm heatpipes, a 92 x 25 mm fan, and stylish good looks, it even managed to beat out the heftier competition.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 13, 2013)

8.3 is harsh for a cooler with this price/$ ratio.


----------

